# DELL vs BenQ (Monitor)



## illusionist (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi guys I'm planning to buy a monitor of around 20inch not more then that or less and I've chosen ''Dell IN2030M 50.8cm (20 inch) W HD Monitor with LED'' and ''BenQ G2400W'' monitors. Can you suggest me which one is more reliable and of course the accurate prices of both. My budget is around ''7k to 8k''. One more thing best suited for gaming and movie watching. My preferences are only DELL and BenQ. Please help me choose the better one or any other from both brands thanks.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2011)

IMO at 8.5k you can get 24inch HD LED monitor from DELL.


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

Check Benq G2220HD. It should be within 7.5k. I think saswat you have a typo there, it's 22" not 24", I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 3, 2011)

Best Buy BenQ G2220HD @ 6.9K:

Buy Benq 21.5W (G2220HD) LCD Monitor at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Add LetsBuy 10 % Discount Coupon = 7640 - 764 = *Rs. 6,876/-*


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> IMO at 8.5k you can get 24inch HD LED monitor from DELL.



24" @8.5k where...


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

typo buddy. he's probably meant 22" the Dell ST2200M/L, I guess.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 3, 2011)

i was at first more inclined towards DELL...i was planning to buy ST2220L...couldn't find any stock for it...so went for G2220HD & for the price its very well worth it....


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 24" @8.5k where...



Sorry guys its actually..



Skud said:


> I think saswat you have a typo there, it's 22" not 24", I guess.



and this ..

is exactly what i meant..



Skud said:


> typo buddy. he probably meant 22" the Dell ST2200M/L, I guess.



SKUD ur guess is just perfect..


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

Easy one, Saswat.


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2011)

I like Dell due to my personal exp. I crashed my 19" tft with faulty power supply. And in only 3 days they sent new monitor as replacement just right at my home via courier


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 4, 2011)

So, what did you do with your old crashed monitor.

You havnt mentioned it..


----------



## Alok (Aug 4, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> So, what did you do with your old crashed monitor.
> 
> You havnt mentioned it..



read again , i said old replaced with new one.


----------

